# "Magic Jesus Finger" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 15, 2017)

Welcome to another "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read all of the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread save for critique on entries that are posted on the secure board. I've created a thread for those who wish to critique secure entries which may be accessed *here*. Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *November **25th at 7pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!

Please also remember that once the poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed, you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.*​

​


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 20, 2017)

thank goodness this doesn't close
until the 25th.
despite my diligent read-rest-return
efforts to settle on three,
i may need that full reading/polling time.

wow!
some awesome perspectives
shared with fellow forumites
for which i am especially
thankful this year.

_i'll-b-bok..._
to vote.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 25, 2017)

Wow, guys. Thirteen entrants and only nine voters. I know it's a holiday weekend, but that's not cool. I have voted. I have real life drama up in places best not mentioned. Given the holiday weekend, I have extended the voting by 48 hours. Please make an effort to contribute before the poll closes. Thank you.


----------



## andrewclunn (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah, holidays got in the way, sorry.  Picking two was fairly easy for me this time though.  Some real standouts.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 26, 2017)

I normally add two days to the voting time at Chrtistmas. The twelve days of...how very original of me, lol. Considering the Black Friday mad rush, henceforth, I will also extend the November voting time by two days to compensate the real life commitments. A member, who at the moment will remain anonymous but I hope they will reveal themselves, has made a brilliant suggestion that if you enter, it should be a requirement that you take the time to cast at least one vote. To be honest, I think such a requirement makes a great deal of sense when it comes to courtesy and reciprocity. We are able to check whether or not members have voted as well as to ensure they have not voted for themselves. 

I am opening a discussion regarding this issue in the Bistro. *Please do not post your thoughts on this matter in this thread but rather in the Bistro. 

The discussion opens **here*

My eternal appreciation to the member who brought this idea to my attention. Please come forth and take a bow, sweet person.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 26, 2017)

I wish I could give a standing ovation for this month's challenge participants.... I was enthralled with the diversity of the subjects this prompt inspired. Each poem was so creative and unique, I struggled for days, trying to pick my favorite.... Thanks to all the poets who participated, reading your work was a pleasure 
If you have not voted, please... please do so....


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 26, 2017)

Now that's what I'm talking about. I whined and in 23 hours we have eight additional voters making themselves heard. Yay for everyone!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 27, 2017)

Due to some out of the blue circumstances, I will be unable to create a winner's thread this evening. When the poll closes, it will reveal our winner.

*I beg you all to refrain from posting any congratulatory messages in this voting thread. If anyone does, it will supersede my opening in the winner's thread. I do appreciate your cooperation immensely and apologize profusely for being untimely in creating a very important thread. Thank you.

*


----------

